# NVIDIA GTX 980 graphics card OR NVIDIA GTX 780TI graphics card!!!!!



## chetan.g (Oct 14, 2014)

Hello Folks,

Currently I am looking to buy NVIDIA GTX 980 graphics card. But I am confused whether I should be going for GTX 780TI or NEW GTX 980.

Is there any major difference for going to 980 OR I should be sticking to 780TI.

Mainly I will be using it for Heavy Gaming and other purposes.

Also, as my PSU is 600 W (cooler master) dose GTX 980 or 780TI will be able to run on my system. OR Shall I upgrade it????

My sys config:

i7 4790k edition + ASUS motherboard.

Kindly advise , as my purchase will highly depend on your experienced feedback.

Thanks.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Oct 14, 2014)

Go for GTX 980. It performs better than 780 Ti.

600W is enough for the 980 but I wont recommend a CM PSU for such a powerful card.


----------



## thegr8anand (Oct 14, 2014)

I hope you have multi-monitor setup or atleast 2560x1440 res monitor to use all that power. 980 easily over 780TI. 600W is more than enough for either of the cards.


----------



## chetan.g (Oct 15, 2014)

tech_wiz said:


> go for gtx 980. It performs better than 780 ti.
> 
> 600w is enough for the 980 but i wont recommend a cm psu for such a powerful card.





thegr8anand said:


> i hope you have multi-monitor setup or atleast 2560x1440 res monitor to use all that power. 980 easily over 780ti. 600w is more than enough for either of the cards.



thanks soo much for your feedback. I will opt for gtx980 . On my default 600 w psu .. Thanks again.

- - - Updated - - -



Tech_Wiz said:


> Go for GTX 980. It performs better than 780 Ti.
> 
> 600W is enough for the 980 but I wont recommend a CM PSU for such a powerful card.



HI TECH_WIZ, IS THERE ANY PROBLEM WITH COOLER MASTER PSU FOR GTX 980?? PLS LET ME KNOW. THANKS.


----------



## amjath (Oct 15, 2014)

If you have Cooler master Extreme power plus then unplug your PSU and throw it out of the window or you end up burning your GPU. Cooler master Extreme power plus is bad and blacklisted PSU


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Oct 15, 2014)

^^ Amjath said it.


----------



## napsterv (Oct 15, 2014)

chetan.g said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> Currently I am looking to buy NVIDIA GTX 980 graphics card. But I am confused whether I should be going for GTX 780TI or NEW GTX 980.
> 
> ...




In terms of raw power the 780Ti is definitely powerful than the 980. Benchmarks scores as well as FPS in games proves it.

But the GTX980 is more efficient than the 780Ti and is silent too.

- - - Updated - - -



thegr8anand said:


> I hope you have multi-monitor setup or atleast 2560x1440 res monitor to use all that power. 980 easily over 780TI. 600W is more than enough for either of the cards.



You have some pretty solid specs. You work at Google or something?


----------



## thegr8anand (Oct 15, 2014)

napsterv said:


> You have some pretty solid specs. You work at Google or something?



Nah. Recently wanted to build new. Went for overkill


----------



## chetan.g (Oct 16, 2014)

amjath said:


> If you have Cooler master Extreme power plus then unplug your PSU and throw it out of the window or you end up burning your GPU. Cooler master Extreme power plus is bad and blacklisted PSU



hi, I did not get "blacklisted PSU" coz .. currently i am running ATI Radeon™ HD 5750 Graphics. And it is running efficiently. IS psu play vital role to protect motherboard or psu or gpu ?? can you plz suggest  good performance psu or shall I stick with this one !!!

- - - Updated - - -



napsterv said:


> In terms of raw power the 780Ti is definitely powerful than the 980. Benchmarks scores as well as FPS in games proves it.
> 
> But the GTX980 is more efficient than the 780Ti and is silent too.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -



so , 980 is efficient but not powerful !!! ie. is not good for heavy gamming !!! or till now (or future too) 780TI is the best for heavy gamming?? sorry I am bit confused which should i go (as one complete solution)


----------



## amjath (Oct 16, 2014)

What PSU you have in cooler master? yu mentioned only CM nothing else


----------



## ico (Oct 16, 2014)

chetan.g said:


> Also, as my PSU is 600 W (cooler master) dose GTX 980 or 780TI will be able to run on my system. OR Shall I upgrade it????


Exact model?


ico said:


> First and the foremost, if you are creating a thread asking for a new graphic card *you HAVE to mention the EXACT company, make and model of your Power Supply (SMPS).* Specifications would be helpful too.
> 
> "i have a 400w power supply" --- this is wrong.
> "i have a 400w power supply from Corsair" --- this is again wrong.
> ...


----------



## chetan.g (Oct 16, 2014)

amjath said:


> What PSU you have in cooler master? yu mentioned only CM nothing else



Sir, its Cooler Master eXtreme Power Plus 600 W ,

Also is it true that-- though is it labelled 600W, it only delivers 450W !!! . Plz suggest .. what should I do, go with it or upgrade to new STD one..???

- - - Updated - - -



ico said:


> Exact model?



Thanks,

I have COOLER MASTER eXtreme Power Plus 600W  (RS-600-PCAR-E3)


----------



## amjath (Oct 16, 2014)

^ get a Seasonic S12G 650W best in class PSU

Answer to your previous question Yes, PSU is *very very *important.

- - - Updated - - -



chetan.g said:


> Sir, its Cooler Master eXtreme Power Plus 600 W ,
> 
> Also is it true that-- though is it labelled 600W, it only delivers 450W !!! . Plz suggest .. what should I do, go with it or upgrade to new STD one..???



Yes you are right
*www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Cooler-Master-eXtreme-Power-Plus-600-W-Power-Supply-Review/1034/9


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Oct 16, 2014)

napsterv said:


> In terms of raw power the 780Ti is definitely powerful than the 980. Benchmarks scores as well as FPS in games proves it.



What Benchmarks you are referring to? GTX980 is FASTER than 780Ti.

AnandTech | The NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Review: Maxwell Mark 2


----------



## chetan.g (Oct 16, 2014)

amjath said:


> ^ get a Seasonic S12G 650W best in class PSU
> 
> Answer to your previous question Yes, PSU is *very very *important.
> 
> ...



oky , thanks for suggesting . I will go with Seasonic S12G 650W. But it will support NVIDIA GTX 980??


----------



## ashis_lakra (Oct 16, 2014)

[MENTION=295429]thegr8anand[/MENTION], where is GTX 970 available in stock ? couldn't find one.


----------



## thegr8anand (Oct 16, 2014)

ashis_lakra said:


> @thegr8anand , where is GTX 970 available in stock ? couldn't find one.



I think desmond bought a zotac 970 recently possibly here in india. I got it while i was in usa. Check out primeabgb, theitdepot websites.


----------



## napsterv (Oct 16, 2014)

chetan.g said:


> hi, I did not get "blacklisted PSU" coz .. currently i am running ATI Radeon™ HD 5750 Graphics. And it is running efficiently. IS psu play vital role to protect motherboard or psu or gpu ?? can you plz suggest  good performance psu or shall I stick with this one !!!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...





Tech_Wiz said:


> What Benchmarks you are referring to? GTX980 is FASTER than 780Ti.
> 
> AnandTech | The NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Review: Maxwell Mark 2


Take a look.


- - - Updated - - -



chetan.g said:


> oky , thanks for suggesting . I will go with Seasonic S12G 650W. But it will support NVIDIA GTX 980??



Yes it will.


----------



## vkl (Oct 16, 2014)

^^Check the link provided by Tech_Wiz,gtx 980 is a good bit faster than 780ti in those tests,sometimes gap is quite big in favor of gtx980.Other reviews also show 980 being faster.The video you posted has a factory overclocked 780TI compared against a ref gtx 980 at stock(assumed),still the custom 780TI isn't faster in every game as per the video.Gtx980 is not only a lot more efficient but it is also faster. 

Here's a _reference_ gtx 980 compared with a DCII 780TI.. HARDOCP - Introduction - NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Overclocking Video Card Review


----------



## chetan.g (Oct 17, 2014)

Thanks for valuable feedback .. I will be going suggested PSU and GPU card.. Thanks ..


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 17, 2014)

if you have the money, get 2x GTX 970 and sli then. It is better than one single 980.


----------



## amjath (Oct 17, 2014)

^ For 1080p, 980 is enough more than that he can go for 970 SLI


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 17, 2014)

amjath said:


> ^ For 1080p, 980 is enough more than that he can go for 970 SLI


I didn't notice he has 1080p 
Well even a single 970 is more than enough for 1080p


----------



## amjath (Oct 17, 2014)

^ he didnt mention his monitor yet


----------



## chetan.g (Oct 17, 2014)

amjath said:


> ^ For 1080p, 980 is enough more than that he can go for 970 SLI





adityak469 said:


> I didn't notice he has 1080p
> Well even a single 970 is more than enough for 1080p





amjath said:


> ^ he didnt mention his monitor yet



My monitor is little bit outdated having resolution 1400 x 900  .. LOLz .. but m soon gonna upgrade it . Just waiting for 4K monitors within budget (max 20K ) .. If you guys know any 4K monitors please list hear. Also any  current good monitors please mention.

Thanks.


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 17, 2014)

chetan.g said:


> My monitor is little bit outdated having resolution 1400 x 900  .. LOLz .. but m soon gonna upgrade it . Just waiting for 4K monitors within budget (max 20K ) .. If you guys know any 4K monitors please list hear. Also any  current good monitors please mention.
> 
> Thanks.


4k under 29k? That's a long long way


----------



## Kingpin007 (Oct 17, 2014)

Pure Specs 780Ti better than 980
In the real World
980 better than 780Ti
You should Hve no problem with either, but i would recomment the 980 if you have the money.


----------



## chetan.g (Oct 18, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> 4k under 29k? That's a long long way



ya i know that .. thats why "waiting", but can you suggest some good resolution monitors currently in market. !!!

- - - Updated - - -



Kingpin007 said:


> Pure Specs 780Ti better than 980
> In the real World
> 980 better than 780Ti
> You should Hve no problem with either, but i would recomment the 980 if you have the money.



thanks kingpin for feedback ... m too considering the latest one !!


----------



## napsterv (Oct 19, 2014)

chetan.g said:


> ya i know that .. thats why "waiting", but can you suggest some good resolution monitors currently in market. !!!



1080P Gaming Grade IPS displays are the best you can get under 20K.

Look for Acer,ASUS and BenQ displays.


----------



## chetan.g (Oct 19, 2014)

napsterv said:


> 1080P Gaming Grade IPS displays are the best you can get under 20K.
> 
> Look for Acer,ASUS and BenQ displays.




Thanks for the update ..


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 20, 2014)

Next year 4K monitors should come at around 32-33 k. If I am not wrong Philips has already launched a 4k monitor for less than 30k right?

At that resolution (900p) even a 760 is an overkill!


----------



## amjath (Oct 20, 2014)

[strike]Or go for Benq 144hz monitor at 24k forgot the model name :/[/strike]

forget it 144hz more noticeable only more than 60 fps constant it seems


----------



## chetan.g (Oct 20, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> Next year 4K monitors should come at around 32-33 k. If I am not wrong Philips has already launched a 4k monitor for less than 30k right?
> 
> At that resolution (900p) even a 760 is an overkill!



yes .. its p-line series but its 28 inch .. too big . but it is not yes launched in India (I think soo). may be next year we can expect 4k monitors !!

- - - Updated - - -



amjath said:


> [strike]Or go for Benq 144hz monitor at 24k forgot the model name :/[/strike]
> 
> forget it 144hz more noticeable only more than 60 fps constant it seems



sorry . aint got the meaning ??? u mean . benq with 144hz is not a good go ?


----------



## amjath (Oct 20, 2014)

I suggest a 144hz monitor after that I learnt that you should get more than 80 fps to see the difference/wow factor for 144hz refresh rate. So I thought it a bad idea to suggest a 144hz monitor


----------



## chetan.g (Oct 22, 2014)

amjath said:


> I suggest a 144hz monitor after that I learnt that you should get more than 80 fps to see the difference/wow factor for 144hz refresh rate. So I thought it a bad idea to suggest a 144hz monitor



oky ... i got it ..


----------



## ashis_lakra (Oct 22, 2014)

Still the smoothness of game will be felt clearly on 120hz above monitors.


----------



## chetan.g (Oct 22, 2014)

one more doubt .. is GTX 970 is better than GTX 980 ??? or  by opting GTX970 can I will be able to run the latest titles in ultra-setting mode and future comming titles too .

OR opting 980 seems only good option .?


----------



## amjath (Oct 22, 2014)

chetan.g said:


> one more doubt .. is GTX 970 is better than GTX 980 ??? or  by opting GTX970 can I will be able to run the latest titles in ultra-setting mode and future comming titles too .
> 
> OR opting 980 seems only good option .?


970 and 980 has marginal difference, a fps ~8fps not acceptable for the price difference. so get a 970 factory over clocked card


----------



## chetan.g (Oct 22, 2014)

amjath said:


> 970 and 980 has marginal difference, a fps ~8fps not acceptable for the price difference. so get a 970 factory over clocked card



oky .. thanks for suggesting .. amjath. I think u are suggesting ASUS Strix GTX 970 series !! but I dont think it is available in market "yet" !!.


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 22, 2014)

970 is capabale of 1440p ultra gaming, also ultra-reasonable in pricing too. 980 is bit overkill. Cant speak for Indian pricing model though. Both suck.


----------



## amjath (Oct 22, 2014)

chetan.g said:


> oky .. thanks for suggesting .. amjath. I think u are suggesting ASUS Strix GTX 970 series !! but I dont think it is available in market "yet" !!.


It's available bro. Check local market.


----------



## chetan.g (Oct 23, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> 970 is capabale of 1440p ultra gaming, also ultra-reasonable in pricing too. 980 is bit overkill. Cant speak for Indian pricing model though. Both suck.



lolzzz .. "both suck" hahaha

- - - Updated - - -



amjath said:


> It's available bro. Check local market.



yea .. ill check it post Diwali .. thanks for suggesting bro 

happy Diwali.


----------

